# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Ученые выяснили, что делает Юпитер полосатым

## Irina

*БЕРЛИН, 12 мая. Проведенный физиками из Германии и Франции лабораторный эксперимент показал, что образованию полос на Юпитере способствуют приливные силы.
*
Верхняя наблюдаемая часть атмосферы Юпитера поделена на параллельные экватору полосы, имеющие разные цвета. Предполагается, что это следствие конвекции, естественного перемешивания газа. Ученые, впрочем, до сих пор не могут точно установить, на какое расстояние вглубь планеты распространяется этот процесс, сообщает портал Компьюлента.

В 2007 году один из авторов рассматриваемой работы, Андреас Тилгнер из Геттингенского университета, представил свою версию происхождения полос. Исследователь рассмотрел гравитационное взаимодействие Юпитера — вращающейся сферы, заполненной текучей средой, — и его многочисленных спутников.

Разработанная Тилгнером теоретическая модель предсказывала образование в объеме сферы соосных цилиндрических «труб», вложенных друг в друга и вращающихся с разной скоростью. Там, где они пересекают поверхность планеты, и появляются полосы, параллельные экватору.

Для того чтобы проверить эту теорию, ученые заполнили водой, которая заменяла собой газовую среду планеты-гиганта, сферическую полость в кремниевом цилиндре. Приливное взаимодействие изменяет форму планеты, делая ее овальной; воспроизвести этот эффект в лаборатории помогли два валика, которые прижимались к цилиндру и вращались вокруг него со скоростью, не соответствующей скорости его обращения вокруг своей оси. Пытаясь сделать опыт более наглядным, экспериментаторы добавили в воду пластиковые частицы, отражавшие лазерное излучение.

Как оказалось, при определенных соотношениях скорости вращения цилиндра и скорости движения валиков в опыте действительно наблюдается образование соосных «труб» и полос. В случае Юпитера влияние приливных сил, впрочем, не слишком велико, и считать такой эффект единственной причиной возникновения полос нельзя; на спутниках планеты его влияние может быть более выраженным.

----------

